
A way to determine dinosaurs' colors - dmoney
http://m.npr.org/story/123018405
======
ascuttlefish
When I was a boy, I spent many an hour wondering what dinosaurs actually
looked like. This is amazing! I'm wondering, though, how sound it is to
extrapolate from what the shape of the melanin container says about colour
today to what it said about colour in the past?

------
pw0ncakes
I'm going to guess that dinosaurs changed colors according to their
environments (green in forests, brown/yellow in deserts). They evolved over
millions of years, while skin/coat/scale color tends to change over the span
of a couple millennia, at least in modern animals. So there were probably a
variety of different colors even within species.

Still, it would be really cool to know for sure.

